# Preveiw of 2009 Adria models



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you would like to have your say on what you think of next years models,Why not come and join us at Long Melford Suffolk on the 17th May.The only thing you have to do is join the Owners club,i'm sorry but this is a benefit for members only.If you would like to know more then please feel free to contact us.

Regards
David


----------

